# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه 10 ماه کنکور 1401

## Doctormahdi

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
من فارغ التحصیل رشته تجربی هستم و قصد دارم برای کنکور 1401 شرکت کنم 

یه برنامه 5 مرحله ای نوشتم که به نظرم خیلی میتونه مفید باشه و بشه باهاش در رشته ها و دانشگاه های خوب قبول شد

این برنامه از 10 خرداد تا 10 فروردین هست

فاز اول : 10 خرداد تا 10 مهر (120 روز) 
مطالعه کامل دروس به همراه تست 
یعنی اینکه مطالب کامل بسته بشن
یا اینکه 70 تا 80 درصد مطالب در صورت کمبود وقت بسته بشن
این مرحله بیشترش شامل آموزش هست و تست 30 درصد وقت رو میگیره

فاز دوم : 10 مهر تا 30 آذر (80 روز) 
در این مرحله که میشه گفت رقابت اصلی شروع میشه با شروع آزمون های آزمایشی در صورت تموم کردن به زدن تست های بیشتر و در صورتی که 20 الی 30 درصد مطالب مونده بود به خواندن آن اختصاص داده میشود

فاز سوم : 1 دی تا 30 بهمن (60 روز)
در این فاز میتونید از آزمون های مبحثی و جمع بندی استفاده کنید تا ایراد کارتون دربیاد و به دنبال رفع آن باشید
علاوه بر اینکه همچنان در حال دوره و مرور تست های مهم و خلاصه نویسی های خود هستید

فاز چهارم : 1 اسفند تا 10 فروردین (40 روز) 
در این مرحله کارهای پایانی جمع بندی و مرور درس ها و مطالعه عمیق تر مباحثی که نمیزاره درصد های شما بالای 70 الی 80 بیاد می پردازید

فاز آخر : 10 فرودین تا 10 تیر ( 100 روز) 
زدن 50 آزمون جامع برای آمادگی کنکور
هر دو روز یک آزمون
نیم روز اول آزمون
1 و نیم روز تحلیل

دوستان این یه طرح کلی از چیزی که به ذهنم میومد بود در صورتی که فکر می‌کنید یه قسمت کار ایراد داره یا اصلا چنین برنامه ای به درد نمیخوره و... خوشحال میشم کمکم کنید  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
> من فارغ التحصیل رشته تجربی هستم و قصد دارم برای کنکور 1401 شرکت کنم 
> 
> یه برنامه 5 مرحله ای نوشتم که به نظرم خیلی میتونه مفید باشه و بشه باهاش در رشته ها و دانشگاه های خوب قبول شد
> 
> این برنامه از 10 خرداد تا 10 فروردین هست
> 
> فاز اول : 10 خرداد تا 10 مهر (120 روز) 
> مطالعه کامل دروس به همراه تست 
> ...


*به نظرم برنامه های بلند مدت این شکلی برای ربات تنظیم میشن نه انسان و مخصوصا سال پر فراز و نشیب کنکور یادمه دو سال اول پشت کنکوریم به خاطر همینطور برنامه های بلند مدت بود
 برنامه بلند مدت و راهبردی باید تنظیم بشه ولی باید در کنارش برنامه لحظه ای و کوتاه مدت و برنامه میان مدت هم داشته باشید براش*

----------


## Doctormahdi

> 


این حرف کاملا درسته

----------


## Doctormahdi

> *به نظرم برنامه های بلند مدت این شکلی برای ربات تنظیم میشن نه انسان و مخصوصا سال پر فراز و نشیب کنکور یادمه دو سال اول پشت کنکوریم به خاطر همینطور برنامه های بلند مدت بود
>  برنامه بلند مدت و راهبردی باید تنظیم بشه ولی باید در کنارش برنامه لحظه ای و کوتاه مدت و برنامه میان مدت هم داشته باشید براش*


صد در صد
کلا برنامه هایی که در آن چارچوب و ساعت تعیین میشه عمل کردن بهش سخت تره 
در عین اینکه برنامه ریخته میشه امروز چی خونده میشه باید بدونیم هفته بعد ماه بعد سه ماه بعد و... در کجا قرار میگیریم

----------


## _Joseph_

> صد در صد
> کلا برنامه هایی که در آن چارچوب و ساعت تعیین میشه عمل کردن بهش سخت تره 
> در عین اینکه برنامه ریخته میشه امروز چی خونده میشه باید بدونیم هفته بعد ماه بعد سه ماه بعد و... در کجا قرار میگیریم


*آره به نظرم برنامه بلند مدت همون برنامه ازمون رو ملاک قرار بدید 
در کنارش برنامه هفتگی میان مدت داشته باشید 
و برنامه روزانه کوتاه مدت که هر روز رو اول روز و یا شب قبلش تعیین کنید 
البته میتونید خودتون با ایده گرفتن از برنامه آزمونها برنامه راهبردی کم نقص تری رو بنویسید چون برنامه آزمونها نواقصی داره که باید بهش دقت کرد 
مثلا آزمونها اکثرا تابستون خیلی حجیم هستن بعدش از مهر تا اواخر آذر و امتحانات ترم اول و مباحث راحت خیلی فس فس و آهسته میرن جلو ولی از دی ماه به بعد گز میدن در حد لالیگا اونم در مباحث سنگین ترم دوم طوری که اگه کسی ترم اول جا بمونه دیگه محاله ممکنه به آزمون برسه 
*

----------


## اسكار

دوست عزيز به نظر اين برنامه واقع بينانه نيست ما در حالت خوشبينانه بتونيم پايه رو ببنديم تا مهر و با تجربه بهم ثابت شده اينكه دو تا درسو درست و حسابي بخوني و ببندي بهتر از اينه ١٠ تا درسو هول هولكي بخوني به نظر من شما سعي كنين تو تابستون پايه رو ببندين مخصوصاااااا رياضي و ادبيات و عربي كه مبحثي نيستن بعدشم با برنامه ازمون پيش بريد و كسب درصد تو هر ازمون براتون مهم باشه .

----------


## Doctormahdi

> *آره به نظرم برنامه بلند مدت همون برنامه ازمون رو ملاک قرار بدید 
> در کنارش برنامه هفتگی میان مدت داشته باشید 
> و برنامه روزانه کوتاه مدت که هر روز رو اول روز و یا شب قبلش تعیین کنید 
> البته میتونید خودتون با ایده گرفتن از برنامه آزمونها برنامه راهبردی کم نقص تری رو بنویسید چون برنامه آزمونها نواقصی داره که باید بهش دقت کرد 
> مثلا آزمونها اکثرا تابستون خیلی حجیم هستن بعدش از مهر تا اواخر آذر و امتحانات ترم اول و مباحث راحت خیلی فس فس و آهسته میرن جلو ولی از دی ماه به بعد گز میدن در حد لالیگا اونم در مباحث سنگین ترم دوم طوری که اگه کسی ترم اول جا بمونه دیگه محاله ممکنه به آزمون برسه 
> *


ارع توی تابستون سخته به بودجه بندی رسیدن
ولی از مهر میشه خوب پیش رفت
و اگر مباحث نمیسال دوم از قبل مطالعه شده باشند با توجه به سرعت پیشروی بعد از دی به مشکل بر نمیخوریم

----------


## Doctormahdi

> دوست عزيز به نظر اين برنامه واقع بينانه نيست ما در حالت خوشبينانه بتونيم پايه رو ببنديم تا مهر و با تجربه بهم ثابت شده اينكه دو تا درسو درست و حسابي بخوني و ببندي بهتر از اينه ١٠ تا درسو هول هولكي بخوني به نظر من شما سعي كنين تو تابستون پايه رو ببندين مخصوصاااااا رياضي و ادبيات و عربي كه مبحثي نيستن بعدشم با برنامه ازمون پيش بريد و كسب درصد تو هر ازمون براتون مهم باشه .


خیلی ممنون
بله نرمال ترین روش مطابق آزمون های آزمایشی جلو رفتن هستن و اگر بشه چند قدم از این آزمون ها جلوتر بود هم به درصد و رتبه کمک میکنه هم به یادگیری خوب مطالب

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوست عزيز به نظر اين برنامه واقع بينانه نيست ما در حالت خوشبينانه بتونيم پايه رو ببنديم تا مهر و با تجربه بهم ثابت شده اينكه دو تا درسو درست و حسابي بخوني و ببندي بهتر از اينه ١٠ تا درسو هول هولكي بخوني به نظر من شما سعي كنين تو تابستون پايه رو ببندين مخصوصاااااا رياضي و ادبيات و عربي كه مبحثي نيستن بعدشم با برنامه ازمون پيش بريد و كسب درصد تو هر ازمون براتون مهم باشه .


*بله نمیشه کل دروس رو بست ولی توصیه من اینه :
ریاضی بصورت پایه به پایه مطالغع نشود بلکه بصورت زنجیره مطالعه شود یعنی از مطالب پایه ای شروع کنید و مثلا وقتی رسیدید به تابع کل تابع رو از اول شروع کنید به خوندن نه اینکه دهم و یازدهم رو بخونید و دوزادهم رو نخونید و حتما هم از کتابهای جامع استفاده کنید مثل مهروماه که مباحث رو به این صورت که گفتم نوشته و تست اورده .

فیزیک رو دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم رو میتونی هر کدوم رو خواستید شروع کنید به خوندن چون مطالب ربط چندانی ندارن به همدیگه ولی توصیه یشه همون دهم و یازدهم رو پایه به پایه بخونید یعنی اول دهم و بعد یازدهم 

شیمی : به نظرم اگه تسلط خوبی دارید مبحثی بخونید اگر تسلط خوبی ندارید حتما سال به سال از دهم شروع کنید بخونید بعدش یازدهم 

عربی : به نظرم برای همه دیدن فیلم فلاح در تابستان از واجبات هست چرا که کل عربی در 23 جلسه بسته میشه در تابستون به راحتی و با 3 جزوه بعدش میتونید از کتابا تست بزنید و درس به درس پیش برید اگر هم فیلم ندیدید خودتون بصورت موضوعی کل قواعد سه سال رو بخونید در تابستون 

زبان انگلیسی : اگر قوی هستید نیاز نیست بخونید به جر لغات / اگر ضعیف هستید ر هفته یک درس بخونید 

ادبیات: قسمت آرایه و دستور زبان کار بشه و تموم بشه قسمت قرابت هم مفاهیم رایج کار بشه 

زیست شناسی: مهم ترین درس و امتیاز اور ترین درس  ببینید 24 فصل هست و 69 گفتار 
اگر هر هفته یک فصل زیست بخونید (که کاملا میشه خوند با روزی 4 ساعت مطالعه میشه پوستش رو هم کند در یک هفته هر چقدر هم فصل سنگین باشه) تا 23 مهر که اولین آزمون طول سال قلمچی هست کل زیست کنکور رو خوندید و تموم کردید 
هر هفته یک فصل 24 هفته طول میکشه حدود 168 روز تا 23 مهر حدود 140 روز وقت دارید که میتونید کل زیست رو بخونید چون بعضی فصول اصلا یک هفته هم طول نمیکشه 
من خودم برنامه ام اینه که اگه یکروز قرار باشه بمیرم زیست میخونم و بعد میمیرم حتی اگه قرار باشه درس نخونم 4 ساعت هر روز زیست میخونم بعدش دیگه هیچی نمیخونم توصیه میکنم هر روز زیست بخونید که این درس به شدت فرار هست و دو سه روز نرید سراغش باید از اول و ب بسم الله شروع کنیدش
 پس شد این:
ریاضی مبحثی + فیزیک دهم و یازدهم +شیمی دهم و یازدهم +تلاش برای مطالعه کل زیست شناسی+قواعد عربی +آرایه و دستور ادبیات 

*
*دینی لازم نیست بخونیدش 
ولی لغات عربی حتما بخونید

*

----------


## Doctormahdi

> *بله نمیشه کل دروس رو بست ولی توصیه من اینه :
> ریاضی بصورت پایه به پایه مطالغع نشود بلکه بصورت زنجیره مطالعه شود یعنی از مطالب پایه ای شروع کنید و مثلا وقتی رسیدید به تابع کل تابع رو از اول شروع کنید به خوندن نه اینکه دهم و یازدهم رو بخونید و دوزادهم رو نخونید و حتما هم از کتابهای جامع استفاده کنید مثل مهروماه که مباحث رو به این صورت که گفتم نوشته و تست اورده .
> 
> فیزیک رو دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم رو میتونی هر کدوم رو خواستید شروع کنید به خوندن چون مطالب ربط چندانی ندارن به همدیگه ولی توصیه یشه همون دهم و یازدهم رو پایه به پایه بخونید یعنی اول دهم و بعد یازدهم 
> 
> شیمی : به نظرم اگه تسلط خوبی دارید مبحثی بخونید اگر تسلط خوبی ندارید حتما سال به سال از دهم شروع کنید بخونید بعدش یازدهم 
> 
> عربی : به نظرم برای همه دیدن فیلم فلاح در تابستان از واجبات هست چرا که کل عربی در 23 جلسه بسته میشه در تابستون به راحتی و با 3 جزوه بعدش میتونید از کتابا تست بزنید و درس به درس پیش برید اگر هم فیلم ندیدید خودتون بصورت موضوعی کل قواعد سه سال رو بخونید در تابستون 
> 
> ...


خیلی هم عالی 
کامل و جامع گفتید
بسته شدن زیست در تابستان خودش یه امتیاز بزرگه
بقیه درس ها یه طرف زیست به طرف

----------


## Sattar___m

> خیلی هم عالی 
> کامل و جامع گفتید
> بسته شدن زیست در تابستان خودش یه امتیاز بزرگه
> بقیه درس ها یه طرف زیست به طرف


برای تابستون یه نگاه به برنامه ازمون ماز ...خیلی عاقلانه برنامه ریزی شده

----------


## Doctormahdi

> برای تابستون یه نگاه به برنامه ازمون ماز ...خیلی عاقلانه برنامه ریزی شده


سلام حتما یه نگاهی میندازم
ممنون

----------


## scorpion2020

> *بله نمیشه کل دروس رو بست ولی توصیه من اینه :
> ریاضی بصورت پایه به پایه مطالغع نشود بلکه بصورت زنجیره مطالعه شود یعنی از مطالب پایه ای شروع کنید و مثلا وقتی رسیدید به تابع کل تابع رو از اول شروع کنید به خوندن نه اینکه دهم و یازدهم رو بخونید و دوزادهم رو نخونید و حتما هم از کتابهای جامع استفاده کنید مثل مهروماه که مباحث رو به این صورت که گفتم نوشته و تست اورده .
> 
> فیزیک رو دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم رو میتونی هر کدوم رو خواستید شروع کنید به خوندن چون مطالب ربط چندانی ندارن به همدیگه ولی توصیه یشه همون دهم و یازدهم رو پایه به پایه بخونید یعنی اول دهم و بعد یازدهم 
> 
> شیمی : به نظرم اگه تسلط خوبی دارید مبحثی بخونید اگر تسلط خوبی ندارید حتما سال به سال از دهم شروع کنید بخونید بعدش یازدهم 
> 
> عربی : به نظرم برای همه دیدن فیلم فلاح در تابستان از واجبات هست چرا که کل عربی در 23 جلسه بسته میشه در تابستون به راحتی و با 3 جزوه بعدش میتونید از کتابا تست بزنید و درس به درس پیش برید اگر هم فیلم ندیدید خودتون بصورت موضوعی کل قواعد سه سال رو بخونید در تابستون 
> 
> ...


در مورد دینی مخالفم جوزف وکاملا اشتباه میکنی این کارو نکن .....
1.اگه الان دینی نخونید با شروع ازمونا فشار سنگینی بهتون میاد و باید وقت بیشتر بزارید مثلا یه ازمون در بهترین حالت معمولا چهار درس پایه ویک درس دوازدهم میاد یعنی پنج درس که شما برای هردرس برای مطالعه  عالی وتست کافی بین 2-3:30 ساعت نیازدارید برای با اول ( من 2ساعت و نیم درنظر میگیرم)میشه میشه دوازده ساعت ونیم که شما باید دراون دوازده روز یعنی شنبه هفته اول تا چهارشنبه هفته دوم کارکنید یعنی روزی 1ساعت در بهترین حالت خب مگه مجبوری اون موقع این همه وقت بدی به دینی ؟؟؟ الان تو این تابستون که اختصاصیهای دوازدهم هنوز اضافه نشده بایه ساعت مطالعه منطقی میتونید دینی دهم و یازدهم 2یا سه دور مطالعه کنید خب دراین صورت باشروع ازمونا برای هردرس یک ساعتم زیاده و راحت پایه رو مرور میکنی و اون یه درس دوازدهمم تو 3ساعت بخون یعنی میشه7-8ساعت دینیفاگه از الان تا کنکورتون دینی رو بار اول وقت بزاری و کامل بخونی با ایاتش وبعد تست بزنی وبعدش بطور پیوسته مرور داشته باشی هرچی جلوتر میره و تو دور های بعدی شما وقت کمتری میزارید و یه جورایی کتابو حفظ میشید

----------


## Doctormahdi

کاملا موافقم
نباید مطالعه هیچ درسی رو عقب انداخت و از الان باید با یه سرعت نسبی خوب جلو برد حتی زمین شناسی

----------


## D.Farnoosh.r

سلام...  من ی چیز کلا راجب برنامه ریزی بگم.... بنظرم برنامه ریختن و خودتو محدود کردن خیلی بده من تجربشو داشتم و دوسالم پودر شد هی برنامه میریختم خیلی ریزز مثلا برای روزای هفته شهریورمم ازالان برنامه میریختم تعداد تست تعدامطالعه چه مبحثی  ...بعد که الان تو برنامم اگه ی جایی عقب بیوفتم یا مشکلی پیش بیاد همش غصه میخوردم وای که برنامم تا اخر شهریور خراب شد .... من با خیلی قبولیا ورتبه ها حرف زدم  میدونی فقط ی برنامه کلی داشته باشب مثلا بگی تا اخر تابستون پایه جمع درهمین حد ریز تر نه دیگه .... بعد بری برنامه هفتگی بریزی برا خودت ینی همین هفته رو تعیین کن چی بخونی بعد که خوندی هفته تموم شد حالا برای هفته بعد برنامه بریز .... من الان حتی گاهی هفتگی هم نمیریزم و فقط روزانه میریزم میخونم و حتی خیلی بیشتر میخونم اینجوری ببین این جمله که این رو فلان موقع تموم کنم رو بنداز دووور چیزی جز ضرر نیس..... شما اگه رو چیزای دیگه ساعت مطالعه روش خوندن روش تست زنی روشا خلاصه نویسی تمرکز کنی و اصلا وارد بازی بشی میبینی که حتی بیشتر از تصورت جلوو رفتی و خوندی .... پس وقتت رو بزار رو کیفیت ینی الان اگه ی فصل زیست میخونی درست حسابی بخون با مرور و تست  نکنه تند تند فصلارو ردکنی بگی چون تابستون میخام کلا جمع کنم!این خیلی مهمه اااااا حتما هر فصل رو کامل با تست اموزشی کار کن بعد برو فصل بعد و هرچنتا فصل برو سراغ مرور ...... خب حالا نوبت برنامتون: منم کنکوری ۴۰۱ ام و من ازاول اردیبهشت شروع کردم اوایل میخاسم تا اخر شهریور ببندم کل دروس رو ولی دیدم نه نمیشه چون کلاسا دانسگاهم درگیرم.... پس تا اخر تابستون فقط پایه رو بتونین درست حسابی جمع کنین فوقالعادس ... رتبه ۱ سال۹۸ میگفت من اوایل اردیبهشت درسام تموم شد .... پس دنبال تموم کردن نباشین و به خودتون استرس ندین اینجوری فقط همونقددی که میخونین رو درست سرمون بخونین.....پس تامهر پایه سعی کنبن.... و مهر به بعدم طبق قلم چی میتونی گاهی جلوترم بخونی که زودتر درسا دوازدهمو جمع کنین ‌‌‌‌...دوران جمع بندی هم که داستان خووشو داره همون موقعش متوجه میشین چه باید بکنید ....ولی هر روز نمیشه ازمون داد میگن ازمونا۳ روز یکبار یا دو روز یک بار که روزی که ازمون زدی و تحلیل کردی فرداش میری اون مباحث ضعفی که شناسایی کردی رو میخونی یا مرور مطالب و اینا باز فردا ی ازمون جدید
موفق باشید.....

----------


## _Joseph_

> در مورد دینی مخالفم جوزف وکاملا اشتباه میکنی این کارو نکن .....
> 1.اگه الان دینی نخونید با شروع ازمونا فشار سنگینی بهتون میاد و باید وقت بیشتر بزارید مثلا یه ازمون در بهترین حالت معمولا چهار درس پایه ویک درس دوازدهم میاد یعنی پنج درس که شما برای هردرس برای مطالعه  عالی وتست کافی بین 2-3:30 ساعت نیازدارید برای با اول ( من 2ساعت و نیم درنظر میگیرم)میشه میشه دوازده ساعت ونیم که شما باید دراون دوازده روز یعنی شنبه هفته اول تا چهارشنبه هفته دوم کارکنید یعنی روزی 1ساعت در بهترین حالت خب مگه مجبوری اون موقع این همه وقت بدی به دینی ؟؟؟ الان تو این تابستون که اختصاصیهای دوازدهم هنوز اضافه نشده بایه ساعت مطالعه منطقی میتونید دینی دهم و یازدهم 2یا سه دور مطالعه کنید خب دراین صورت باشروع ازمونا برای هردرس یک ساعتم زیاده و راحت پایه رو مرور میکنی و اون یه درس دوازدهمم تو 3ساعت بخون یعنی میشه7-8ساعت دینیفاگه از الان تا کنکورتون دینی رو بار اول وقت بزاری و کامل بخونی با ایاتش وبعد تست بزنی وبعدش بطور پیوسته مرور داشته باشی هرچی جلوتر میره و تو دور های بعدی شما وقت کمتری میزارید و یه جورایی کتابو حفظ میشید


*به نظرم بستگی به شخص داره من هر درس دینی رو حدود 30 الی 40 دیقه میخونم تست هم فقط سراسری رو میزنم نهایت 1 ساعت و یا 1:15 میشه 
اگه یه کسی با دینی مشکل داره و زیاد ارتباط نمیگیره باهاش بهتره بخونه پایه رو ولی خودم دینی و زبان نمیخونم تو تابستون علتش هم خوب فرار بودن دینی و قوی بودن زبان هست  یعنی دینی هر چی بخونم قطعا بخش زیادیش یادم میره 
در طول سال هم هر روز 1 ساعت دینی خوبه دیگه اصلا تو طول سال همهدرسا هر روز هستن تو برنامه 1 ساعت دینی هم خوبه و اوکی هستش درس فراری هم هست
 ولی در کل باهات موافقم که ای کاش میشد دینی رو هم خوند تو تابستون ولی اختصاصیها خیلی گولاختر تشریف دارن واقعا شاید اگه یکم کمر اختصاصیها شکست و وقت اضافه اومد دینی هم رفت تو برنامه*

----------


## Doctormahdi

> سلام...  من ی چیز کلا راجب برنامه ریزی بگم.... بنظرم برنامه ریختن و خودتو محدود کردن خیلی بده من تجربشو داشتم و دوسالم پودر شد هی برنامه میریختم خیلی ریزز مثلا برای روزای هفته شهریورمم ازالان برنامه میریختم تعداد تست تعدامطالعه چه مبحثی  ...بعد که الان تو برنامم اگه ی جایی عقب بیوفتم یا مشکلی پیش بیاد همش غصه میخوردم وای که برنامم تا اخر شهریور خراب شد .... من با خیلی قبولیا ورتبه ها حرف زدم  میدونی فقط ی برنامه کلی داشته باشب مثلا بگی تا اخر تابستون پایه جمع درهمین حد ریز تر نه دیگه .... بعد بری برنامه هفتگی بریزی برا خودت ینی همین هفته رو تعیین کن چی بخونی بعد که خوندی هفته تموم شد حالا برای هفته بعد برنامه بریز .... من الان حتی گاهی هفتگی هم نمیریزم و فقط روزانه میریزم میخونم و حتی خیلی بیشتر میخونم اینجوری ببین این جمله که این رو فلان موقع تموم کنم رو بنداز دووور چیزی جز ضرر نیس..... شما اگه رو چیزای دیگه ساعت مطالعه روش خوندن روش تست زنی روشا خلاصه نویسی تمرکز کنی و اصلا وارد بازی بشی میبینی که حتی بیشتر از تصورت جلوو رفتی و خوندی .... پس وقتت رو بزار رو کیفیت ینی الان اگه ی فصل زیست میخونی درست حسابی بخون با مرور و تست  نکنه تند تند فصلارو ردکنی بگی چون تابستون میخام کلا جمع کنم!این خیلی مهمه اااااا حتما هر فصل رو کامل با تست اموزشی کار کن بعد برو فصل بعد و هرچنتا فصل برو سراغ مرور ...... خب حالا نوبت برنامتون: منم کنکوری ۴۰۱ ام و من ازاول اردیبهشت شروع کردم اوایل میخاسم تا اخر شهریور ببندم کل دروس رو ولی دیدم نه نمیشه چون کلاسا دانسگاهم درگیرم.... پس تا اخر تابستون فقط پایه رو بتونین درست حسابی جمع کنین فوقالعادس ... رتبه ۱ سال۹۸ میگفت من اوایل اردیبهشت درسام تموم شد .... پس دنبال تموم کردن نباشین و به خودتون استرس ندین اینجوری فقط همونقددی که میخونین رو درست سرمون بخونین.....پس تامهر پایه سعی کنبن.... و مهر به بعدم طبق قلم چی میتونی گاهی جلوترم بخونی که زودتر درسا دوازدهمو جمع کنین ‌‌‌‌...دوران جمع بندی هم که داستان خووشو داره همون موقعش متوجه میشین چه باید بکنید ....ولی هر روز نمیشه ازمون داد میگن ازمونا۳ روز یکبار یا دو روز یک بار که روزی که ازمون زدی و تحلیل کردی فرداش میری اون مباحث ضعفی که شناسایی کردی رو میخونی یا مرور مطالب و اینا باز فردا ی ازمون جدید
> موفق باشید.....


خیلی ممنون

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام...  من ی چیز کلا راجب برنامه ریزی بگم.... بنظرم برنامه ریختن و خودتو محدود کردن خیلی بده من تجربشو داشتم و دوسالم پودر شد هی برنامه میریختم خیلی ریزز مثلا برای روزای هفته شهریورمم ازالان برنامه میریختم تعداد تست تعدامطالعه چه مبحثی  ...بعد که الان تو برنامم اگه ی جایی عقب بیوفتم یا مشکلی پیش بیاد همش غصه میخوردم وای که برنامم تا اخر شهریور خراب شد .... من با خیلی قبولیا ورتبه ها حرف زدم  میدونی فقط ی برنامه کلی داشته باشب مثلا بگی تا اخر تابستون پایه جمع درهمین حد ریز تر نه دیگه .... بعد بری برنامه هفتگی بریزی برا خودت ینی همین هفته رو تعیین کن چی بخونی بعد که خوندی هفته تموم شد حالا برای هفته بعد برنامه بریز .... من الان حتی گاهی هفتگی هم نمیریزم و فقط روزانه میریزم میخونم و حتی خیلی بیشتر میخونم اینجوری ببین این جمله که این رو فلان موقع تموم کنم رو بنداز دووور چیزی جز ضرر نیس..... شما اگه رو چیزای دیگه ساعت مطالعه روش خوندن روش تست زنی روشا خلاصه نویسی تمرکز کنی و اصلا وارد بازی بشی میبینی که حتی بیشتر از تصورت جلوو رفتی و خوندی .... پس وقتت رو بزار رو کیفیت ینی الان اگه ی فصل زیست میخونی درست حسابی بخون با مرور و تست  نکنه تند تند فصلارو ردکنی بگی چون تابستون میخام کلا جمع کنم!این خیلی مهمه اااااا حتما هر فصل رو کامل با تست اموزشی کار کن بعد برو فصل بعد و هرچنتا فصل برو سراغ مرور ...... خب حالا نوبت برنامتون: منم کنکوری ۴۰۱ ام و من ازاول اردیبهشت شروع کردم اوایل میخاسم تا اخر شهریور ببندم کل دروس رو ولی دیدم نه نمیشه چون کلاسا دانسگاهم درگیرم.... پس تا اخر تابستون فقط پایه رو بتونین درست حسابی جمع کنین فوقالعادس ... رتبه ۱ سال۹۸ میگفت من اوایل اردیبهشت درسام تموم شد .... پس دنبال تموم کردن نباشین و به خودتون استرس ندین اینجوری فقط همونقددی که میخونین رو درست سرمون بخونین.....پس تامهر پایه سعی کنبن.... و مهر به بعدم طبق قلم چی میتونی گاهی جلوترم بخونی که زودتر درسا دوازدهمو جمع کنین ‌‌‌‌...دوران جمع بندی هم که داستان خووشو داره همون موقعش متوجه میشین چه باید بکنید ....ولی هر روز نمیشه ازمون داد میگن ازمونا۳ روز یکبار یا دو روز یک بار که روزی که ازمون زدی و تحلیل کردی فرداش میری اون مباحث ضعفی که شناسایی کردی رو میخونی یا مرور مطالب و اینا باز فردا ی ازمون جدید
> موفق باشید.....


*برنامه بلند مدت باید داشته باشید که همین که تا پایان تابستون پایه رو ببندید میشه بلند مدت شما برنامه روزانه و هفتگی هم که میریزید میشه میان مدت و کوتاه مدت 
ولی د رمورد عقب افتادن بهتون یه چیزی رو بگم که حتما روزانه تایم جبرانی بزارید اگه یه اتفاقی افتاد تو جبرانی بتونید درسی رو که عقب موندید روئ بخونید و اگر هم اتفاقی نیافتاد برای جبرانی آخر سر خودتون درس پر میکنید 
مرور آخر شب و اول روز رو فراموش نکنید یعنی اینکه درسی رو که امروز خوندید و برنامه امروزتون آخر شب تموم شد یه نگاهی به مطالب خونده شده روزتون بندازید و مرور کنید در حد نیم ساعت 40 دیقه بیشتر نمیشه  ایین کار معجزه میکنه و کمک میکنه هم فراموشی شما دیر تر اتفاق بیافته و هم مرورهای بعدی وقت کمی ازتون بگیره اول صبح فرداش هم دروس دیروزتون که شبش مرور کردید رو باز هم یه نگاهی مروری داشته باشید براش این کار هم خیلی کمک میکنه مخصوصا اول صبح که حال درس ندارید کمک میکنه یکم آماده تر بشید برای درس خوندن و اینکه مطالب هم مرور میشن 
اگه اینکار رو بکنید مطالب به طور معجزه اسایی در خاطرتون میمونن و مرور میان مدتتون که آخر هفته باشه یا هر وقت دیگه ازتون وقت زیادی نمیگره و همیشه تسلط روی مباحث وجود داره در شما مرور بلند مدت هم که آزمونهای قلمچی مرور خوبی میکنن و میاد با این مچ میشه*

----------


## unlucky

متوجه نشدم، ینی دوازدهم رو هم میخوای تپی تابستون بخونی ؟.  به نظرم با برنامه قلمچی جلو بریم خیلی بهتره. دهم و یازدهم هم خودش خیلی زیاده.  البته منظورم خوندن اساسیه ها. وگرنه میشه هر سه پایه رو توب یه ماه هم خوند

----------


## unlucky

> * آزمونهای قلمچی مرور خوبی میکنن و میاد با این مچ میشه*


 سلام داداش شما خودتم کنکور میدی یا داشنجویی ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام داداش شما خودتم کنکور میدی یا داشنجویی ؟


*من سربازی رفتم کنکور میدم سال بعد و امسال*

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> در مورد دینی مخالفم جوزف وکاملا اشتباه میکنی این کارو نکن .....
> 1.اگه الان دینی نخونید با شروع ازمونا فشار سنگینی بهتون میاد و باید وقت بیشتر بزارید مثلا یه ازمون در بهترین حالت معمولا چهار درس پایه ویک درس دوازدهم میاد یعنی پنج درس که شما برای هردرس برای مطالعه  عالی وتست کافی بین 2-3:30 ساعت نیازدارید برای با اول ( من 2ساعت و نیم درنظر میگیرم)میشه میشه دوازده ساعت ونیم که شما باید دراون دوازده روز یعنی شنبه هفته اول تا چهارشنبه هفته دوم کارکنید یعنی روزی 1ساعت در بهترین حالت خب مگه مجبوری اون موقع این همه وقت بدی به دینی ؟؟؟ الان تو این تابستون که اختصاصیهای دوازدهم هنوز اضافه نشده بایه ساعت مطالعه منطقی میتونید دینی دهم و یازدهم 2یا سه دور مطالعه کنید خب دراین صورت باشروع ازمونا برای هردرس یک ساعتم زیاده و راحت پایه رو مرور میکنی و اون یه درس دوازدهمم تو 3ساعت بخون یعنی میشه7-8ساعت دینیفاگه از الان تا کنکورتون دینی رو بار اول وقت بزاری و کامل بخونی با ایاتش وبعد تست بزنی وبعدش بطور پیوسته مرور داشته باشی هرچی جلوتر میره و تو دور های بعدی شما وقت کمتری میزارید و یه جورایی کتابو حفظ میشید


چه خبره حاجی فصل فیزیک مگه داری جمع میکنی 5 درس دینی 12 ساعت ؟!!
اولا اگه از مهر شروع کنی به آزمون قلمچی دادن و همون اولم اگه 5 درسو بخواد 12 ساعت دینی تو دو هفته کاری نداره ولی اصلا به دوازده ساعت نمیکشه ! 
نصف اونی ک گفتی 6 ساعت حله :/ 
دینی در کل درسیه که اگه از فروردین هم شروع کنید بازم میرسونید منم با جوزف کاملا موافقم الان واقعا دینی نخونید !
البته کاری ک انجام میدی محترمه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## D.Farnoosh.r

> *برنامه بلند مدت باید داشته باشید که همین که تا پایان تابستون پایه رو ببندید میشه بلند مدت شما برنامه روزانه و هفتگی هم که میریزید میشه میان مدت و کوتاه مدت 
> ولی د رمورد عقب افتادن بهتون یه چیزی رو بگم که حتما روزانه تایم جبرانی بزارید اگه یه اتفاقی افتاد تو جبرانی بتونید درسی رو که عقب موندید روئ بخونید و اگر هم اتفاقی نیافتاد برای جبرانی آخر سر خودتون درس پر میکنید 
> مرور آخر شب و اول روز رو فراموش نکنید یعنی اینکه درسی رو که امروز خوندید و برنامه امروزتون آخر شب تموم شد یه نگاهی به مطالب خونده شده روزتون بندازید و مرور کنید در حد نیم ساعت 40 دیقه بیشتر نمیشه  ایین کار معجزه میکنه و کمک میکنه هم فراموشی شما دیر تر اتفاق بیافته و هم مرورهای بعدی وقت کمی ازتون بگیره اول صبح فرداش هم دروس دیروزتون که شبش مرور کردید رو باز هم یه نگاهی مروری داشته باشید براش این کار هم خیلی کمک میکنه مخصوصا اول صبح که حال درس ندارید کمک میکنه یکم آماده تر بشید برای درس خوندن و اینکه مطالب هم مرور میشن 
> اگه اینکار رو بکنید مطالب به طور معجزه اسایی در خاطرتون میمونن و مرور میان مدتتون که آخر هفته باشه یا هر وقت دیگه ازتون وقت زیادی نمیگره و همیشه تسلط روی مباحث وجود داره در شما مرور بلند مدت هم که آزمونهای قلمچی مرور خوبی میکنن و میاد با این مچ میشه*


ممنونن  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## _Joseph_

> متوجه نشدم، ینی دوازدهم رو هم میخوای تپی تابستون بخونی ؟.  به نظرم با برنامه قلمچی جلو بریم خیلی بهتره. دهم و یازدهم هم خودش خیلی زیاده.  البته منظورم خوندن اساسیه ها. وگرنه میشه هر سه پایه رو توب یه ماه هم خوند


* نه بابا دینی چرا بخونم تابستون دینی رو از مهر میخونم تازه اونم زیادیشه 
کل دین و زندگی 34 درسه هر درسش برای من 1 ساعت هم نمیکشه میشه یه ماهه تمومش کرد هر روز با یه ساعت 
اصلا هر روز هم نخون و طبق دوست عزیز که گفتم ملاک قرار بدیم که 2 ساعت هر درس طول بکشه خوب شما اهر 2 روز یک درس بخونی 68 روزه دینی تمومه 
اصلا اونطوری هم نخون شما هر دو روز یه درس بخون بعد از اینکه هر سه درس خوندی سه درس به سه درس هم برگرد مرور کن قبلی رو 84 روزه دینی تمومه 
من خودم هر هفته 3 درس گذاشتم از مهر 84 روزه تموم میشه یکبار کلش و بعدش مرور و تست و مرور مرور
*

----------


## scorpion2020

خب با ارزوی موفقیت در زمینه ی درس دینی باید بگم کاملا اشتب میزنید ولی خب دیگه من حرفمو زدمشما وقتی میای یه درسو یه ساعت میخونی فقط برای ازمون اون هفته اماده میشی وعملا دوهفته بعد مثل اینه که هیچی نخوندی ولی خب اینم نظر شماست ،ولی حتما به این اشتباه پی میبرید در اینده

----------


## NimaHdp

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
> من فارغ التحصیل رشته تجربی هستم و قصد دارم برای کنکور 1401 شرکت کنم 
> 
> یه برنامه 5 مرحله ای نوشتم که به نظرم خیلی میتونه مفید باشه و بشه باهاش در رشته ها و دانشگاه های خوب قبول شد
> 
> این برنامه از 10 خرداد تا 10 فروردین هست
> 
> فاز اول : 10 خرداد تا 10 مهر (120 روز) 
> مطالعه کامل دروس به همراه تست 
> ...


صادقانه بگم برنامه ای که گفتین عالیه
اگه اجازه بدین منم الگو میگیرم از توضیحاتتون

----------


## unlucky

> *من سربازی رفتم کنکور میدم سال بعد و امسال*


داداش مرسی بابت جوابات. فقط یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم. اینا که پیام نور درس میخونن.  اول کنکور میدن و وقتی جوابش اومد انصراف میدن ؟ یا باید قبل از کنکور انصراف داد ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش مرسی بابت جوابات. فقط یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم. اینا که پیام نور درس میخونن.  اول کنکور میدن و وقتی جوابش اومد انصراف میدن ؟ یا باید قبل از کنکور انصراف داد ؟


*نه جوابش که اومد انصراف میدی میری ثبت نام میکنی دانشگاه جدید و رشته جدید 
میتونی قبلش هم انصراف بدی ولی اگه قبول نشی دیگه نمیتونی پیام نور بری و آزاد باید یه راست عازم خدمت بشی 
امن ترین راه همونه که وقتی جواب انتخاب رشته اومد بری دانتشگاهی که قبول شدی و یه نامه ببری پیام نور در این صورت هم روند اداریت تسهیل میشه هم اینکه خودشون سیستمی انتقال میدن بعضی چیزا رو*

----------


## Doctormahdi

البته میشه از سیستم 2 4 4 هم استفاده کرد
که نرمال کنکوره
4 ماه پایه تا 10 مهر
4 ماه دوازدهم با مرور پایه تا 10 بهمن
2 ماه هم جمع بندی پایه و دوازدهم
3 ماه آخر هم آزمون جامع

----------

